# Huawei E870 modem hangup

## Riklaunim

I have a Huawei E870 GSM modem, and I'm trying to connect using UMTSMON. The problem is that on my Gentoo install the modem hangsup. On similar Archlinux install - it works, the PPP logs:

http://wklej.org/id/32344/

Gentoo kernel has all PPP modules (M and * tested), and umtsmon uses the same config. I don't have a clue what is wrong or missing.

----------

## Riklaunim

well... I can connect with wvdial, but umtsmon problem is still a mystery  :Wink: 

----------

## GODhack

Another made in china *...

Maybe versions of packages are different. ArchLinux uses the latest of everything. 

Try to unmask related packages up to same versions.

----------

## djinnZ

[OT] *GODhack wrote:*   

> Another made in china *...

 I agree, this crappy modem is a pain in the ass with every OS.

On mac or on linux work only if the system is update at the same release time of the drivers, on windows if not work the only simple solution is to reinstall the entire system (and on xp if work with sp2 stop at sp3 upgrade). And is possible for the isps to make it uncompatible with some OS or some versions.

And seems than the owner of the firm is an ex high-official (or the son of them) of the secret services. All good reasons to never buy it IMHO.[/OT]

Verify the correspondance between the versions of driver and the firmware on modem or try to use the same driver version used by archlinux and verfy the kernel version and configuraton, by the logs seems to be not configured or not campatible on gentoo the bsd and deflate compression module.

----------

## Riklaunim

the same umtsmon, the same or nearly the same ppp and kernel (I use ~amd64 and amd64) (even booted using Arch kernel for testing). And whats funny that Huawe E870 is the same chip/everything as E220, which I used before and it worked (and the same provider)  :Razz: 

For kernel drivers it uses usb*something standard modules and "option" module (in-kernel). No firmware.

----------

## fberger

Hi,

I have had a similar issue. In my case pppd started to behave strangely after an upgrade.

The problem is discussed in this topic.

Regards,

Florian

----------

## dr_Fell

fberger, Riklaunim

Have You solved Your problem ? My friend wants to buy a modem and he's considering e870 but I see this modem doesn't get good opinions... Could You recommend anything else ?

----------

## fberger

 *dr_Fell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have You solved Your problem ? My friend wants to buy a modem and he's considering e870 but I see this modem doesn't get good opinions... Could You recommend anything else ?

 

Yeah well don't get me wrong. My e160 is working like a charm with an older pppd version (see this topic). Could not say that I would not recommend it!

There is a possible solution of the underlying problem, but I have not yet tried that.

Regards,

Florian

----------

